# German Safety Video



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Great safety video, worth a watch, it gets better a little more than a minute into it.

(May not be safe for kids)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dumkoffs.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Why can't OSHA safety videos be more like that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Why can't OSHA safety videos be more like that.



What, in Deutsch?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What, in Deutsch?


Well that would be a slight improvement over some of the ones I have had to watch.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Well that would be a slight improvement over some of the ones I have had to watch.



Easier to comprehend? :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Easier to comprehend? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing: Plus they wouldn't be as boring that way.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like they fixed all the dumkopfs


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

:laughing::laughing: best safety video ever!!!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:.. that was good


----------

